# Long wait between cycles



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

I've had a failed ICSI cycle on the NHS. At my follow up appointment I have now found out that Welsh Assembly rules mean that I now have to go back to the bottom of the waiting list... meaning a year wait until the next cycle!   My consultant said they try to get people in for their second cycle from 9 months.

I'm devastated at having to wait this long to try again. I'm ready to fight and do it now... time is ticking away!!   It seems so unfair when we had to wait so long to get to having that first cycle.

Is anyone else facing a really long wait?

And does anybody have any advice on if I would be ineligible for NHS treatment if we had a private cycle in the meantime? (We cannot afford this, but if I could find a way!)


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am guessing this is the post you mentioned? If so, yay I found it 

Wow...I just can't believe that!! It seems so mean!! You waited your turn and got to the top of the list, surely that's where you stay not go back down?! How is your hubby feeling about it? I know you felt he maybe needed time. 

I would contact your PCT and ask them, explain it is not something you are I a position to do right own but you need to weigh up your options. I think it would be at their discretion, I think it would be rather cruel to chuck you off the list for trying private in the meantime but all the postcode lottery is bonkers!! 

Xxx


----------



## mlky33 (Mar 18, 2012)

Waiting time depends on many factors including how long the wait list is, your age and other factors that may be determined by your PCT/ doctor.I don't know what the rules are in Wales but every region/PCT is different. Some say you are still eligible if you have 2 private cycles and don't get pregnant while others can be more restrictive. You should request for the eligibility criteria from yr gp/PCT. Bear in mind this could be  subject to change every year. Many couples seek private treatment instead of being on a never ending waiting list. All the best to you.


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Daydreamer88 - Yes this is it lol!! Hubby is feeling the same as me, he wanted to wait a little bit, but not that long!! 

mlky33 - Rules in South Wales are that you have to wait on a list for a year after being approved for treatment before first cycle, and then after the first cycle you just go back to the bottom of the waiting list again  Although he didn't straight come out and say it, as the consultant was saying about having people in from 9 months, I think they just try and squeeze people on the second go in a bit quicker.

Umm, what's PCT?  

I guess I will just have to go and ask outright what the situation is with private treatment and being eligible. I just don't see how I can wait all that time to try again   Thanks ladies x x x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Mrs Jones
Are you sure that's how it works in Wales?  I thought you didn't go to the bottom of the waiting list for your second go.  I think the IVF Wales criteria says that you can have three private goes before you become ineligible for NHS.  Probably worth ringing to check both.
Hope that helps.
Sara. xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes I can imagine he doesn't want to wait that long! It just seems so daft to put you back to the bottom.

PCT is primary care trust for your area/city and they are in charge of all hospital services in your area including funding for specialised things such as IVF etc...I am not sure if its different in Wales though? 

Yes definitely ask, at least that way you will know where you stand and will be able to work out a plan from there

Good luck Hun xxxx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Sarapd - that's what our consultant told us at our follow up appointment. His exact words were that it was 'Welsh Assembly rules'. Where did you get the info about 3 private goes? x

Daydreamer88 - Ah right got it lol, still keep having to ask or look up what abbreviations are on here   thank you x x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I googled IVF Wales criteria and found the Welsh Government's policy document. The bit about the second cycle is on page 8 and it states:

*Second cycle*
Patients presenting for their second cycle will not be treated as a new referral and will not be required to wait the mandatory 12 months. Although IVF/ ICSI treatment is specifically excluded from the RTT targets for clinical reasons, any patient who is seen in clinic and deemed to be suitable for a second IVF cycle will be treated in line with the RTT guidance for planned procedures i.e. a maximum wait of 26 weeks following the new decision to treat being communicated to the patient (subject to the relevant tolerances).

And this is the bit about three cycles:
For couples, more than three IVF cycles by either partner will exclude any further NHS IVF Treatment. Previous cycles whether NHS or privately funded will be taken into account;

You can view the whole document here.

Hope it helps. Good luck - let me know how it goes.

Sara. xx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Did you post a link? I don't see it :/

Thank you so much for that info, gonna have a look and contact the clinic x x x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't even qualify for IVF in my area because i'm 28 not 30!!! The whole system is a joke!!

We can't afford to go private but i'm not waiting two years!



xx


----------

